# Assemble your own Mozart piano concerto?



## NothungWorld (Feb 27, 2017)

Assemble your own favorite Mozart piano concerto. 

Mozats best first movement, 
Mozats best second movement,
Mozats best third movement, 
from any piano concertos by Mozart.
Mozart's absolute best: Allegro, Romanze (adagio), Rondo (Allegro assai) ?

My choice: 
Allegro = Nr. 20
Romanze (adagio) = Nr. 23
Rondo (Allegro assai) = Nr. 23

Your choice?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

My second movement would have to be No. 21. I'm not sure about the others spots though!


Cool thread.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My favorite 3rd movement is No. 9.


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

If I favor one movement than the whole, I usually just listen to that movement as a single composition and ignore the rest.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Blasphemy  but I'll bite!

1st Movement: #21 (even though 20 and 24 would be next, the first movement of his 21st might be the most astounding 13-15 minutes of his whole career. Which is really saying something! This movement is the quintessence and summation of Mozart's personality/singular gifts to art)

2nd Movement: Very tough call, perhaps #23 if I had to choose

3rd Movement: Uggggggghhhhhh ... too close, too difficult ... I'll go with #20 ... I think


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> My favorite 3rd movement is No. 9.


To finish it off:
1st movement - no. 24.
2nd movement - no. 18.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

No can do. Assembling unrelated movements wouldn't integrate well.

Better to ask which are one's favorite opening, middle and closing Mozart piano concerto movements.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

hpowders said:


> No can do. Assembling unrelated movements wouldn't integrate well.
> 
> Better to ask which are one's favorite opening, middle and closing Mozart piano concerto movements.


This is all I was really doing with my selections -- the only way I could justify such blasphemy!  Definitely wouldn't mess with any of his Concertos as each one is attending to and resolving its own content within its own movements.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Blasphemy  and not biting)


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

After careful consideration:

1st movement: no. 23
2nd movement: no. 23
3rd movement: no. 23.

Yeah, I know. That's not what the OP had in mind, but that's how it played out for me.


----------



## NothungWorld (Feb 27, 2017)

brianvds said:


> After careful consideration:
> 
> 1st movement: no. 23
> 2nd movement: no. 23
> ...


Yes, nr. 23 is magnificent.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

This is an impossible questions to answer. If you take the movements apart and put them into a different sequence. I am not sure if would make the concerto a great piece. We need to ask Mozart if he want to do that!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

My own favorite Frankensteined-together Mozart concerto? With only_ three _movements?
Nah! If I can't have one with at least 60 movements I'll settle for the originals.


----------

